# Explorer zeigt Fehler auf der Indexseite



## geraldo (25. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Explorer zeigt mir auf meiner Startseite einen Fehler an.
Vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand helfen ?

Zeile 7
Zeichen 3
Objekt erforderlich
Code 0
Url.......

vielleicht kann mir jemand bei dem problem behilflich sein.


```
var d = document;
var winIE = (navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Opera")==-1 && (d.getElementById &&  d.documentElement.behaviorUrns))  ? true : false;

function bodySize(){
	if(winIE && d.documentElement.clientWidth) {
		sObj = d.getElementById("min-width").style;
		sObj.width = (d.documentElement.clientWidth<=940) ? "940px" : "100%";  <-DAS IST ZEILE 7
	}
}
function init(){
	if(winIE) { bodySize(); }
 }
 
onload = init;

if(winIE) { onresize = bodySize; }
```

Gruß
geraldo

_[Edit by Beni: Codetags & verschoben nach JavaScript]_


----------



## HoaX (25. Nov 2007)

falsches forum, hier gehts um java, nicht um javascript!

dennoch, ich vermute mal du solltest getElementById schon auch eine id mit geben ...


----------



## Jewe (28. Nov 2007)

Hallo Geraldo!

So wie ich das sehe, hast du folgendes Problem:
In Zeile 6 weist du deiner Variablen sObj nicht das Objekt selbst zu, sondern Objekt.Style.
Dadurch ist dann sObj soweit ich das beurteilen kann nur ein String. In dem Fall ist dann natürlich klar, dass du dafür auch kein Width definieren kannst...

Versuchs doch einfach mal ohne .style, vielleicht läufts dann ja!
Oder bist dir überhaupt sicher, dass es des Element mit der ID min-width überhaupt gibt?

Gruß,
Jens


----------

